# Do newts regenerate tails?



## lucaswilb (Oct 4, 2008)

I had an unfortunate incident where one of my marbled newts took a nip from one of his "friends." they are now seperated but I was wondering if the tail will regrow. It has all healed pretty well so far.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*newt*

it should as they can regrow limbs as well very amazing creatures


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

how bad a nip my female fire belly newt has a bite mark on the top of her tail that seems to not want to grow back but im fairly sure had she's lost the end of her tail it would have regenerated


----------



## lucaswilb (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys. That is reassuring. Seems to be eating well now on bloodworm which can't do it any harm.


----------

